

Ask YC: What else do you read? - dlk

What other sites are on your daily must read list? Not techcrunch/techmeme et al, and maybe not even web related, but interesting and not the same crap that gets cross posted to a bazillion blogs.<p>I love:
http://paul.kedrosky.com/
http://fintag.com
http://www.acceleratingfuture.com/michael/blog/
======
epi0Bauqu
WSJ, my local paper (The Phoenix), & <http://watrcoolr.us>

------
dragonquest
I read StraightDope.com from time to time. Some pretty interesting stuff turns
up there.

